# AR15 collapsable stock / switch to A2 standard stock question



## 73Cj5 (Oct 3, 2010)

Question:  I currently have a Magpul collapsable stock on my AR.  I'd like to switch to an A2 standard buttstock.  Will the two swap out without any additional parts?  (...like the buffer tube and spring).  Are these parts the same and came be used in the same stocks, or does the A2 require anything else.  I've read that some A2 stocks need a "spacer" or something to that effect.  But, that thread was referring to a swap on a .308.  My rifle is a 5.56, not a .308.   Any help would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## monkeytoys (Oct 3, 2010)

The A2 requires a different buffer tube, buffer, and spring.  it's not complicated but you can't just slide off your magpul and slip on an a2 stock.

here's a pictorial on installing the a2 stock

installing or removing the collapsible stock


----------



## 73Cj5 (Oct 3, 2010)

monkeytoys said:


> The A2 requires a different buffer tube, buffer, and spring.  it's not complicated but you can't just slide off your magpul and slip on an a2 stock.
> 
> here's a pictorial on installing the a2 stock
> 
> installing or removing the collapsible stock



That's exactly what I figured.  Thanks for the info.  Great sight/links.  I wish I knew about that long ago.  So, I guess I will have to buy a new buffer tube, buffer, and spring to make it work (only becuase I don't think the stock comes with it.)  Thanks again!


----------



## 1devildog (Oct 4, 2010)

73Cj5 said:


> Question:  I currently have a Magpul collapsable stock on my AR.  I'd like to switch to an A2 standard buttstock.  Will the two swap out without any additional parts?  (...like the buffer tube and spring).  Are these parts the same and came be used in the same stocks, or does the A2 require anything else.  I've read that some A2 stocks need a "spacer" or something to that effect.  But, that thread was referring to a swap on a .308.  My rifle is a 5.56, not a .308.   Any help would be great.  Thanks!



73cj5, which magpul stock do you have on your rifle?


----------



## 73Cj5 (Oct 4, 2010)

1devildog said:


> 73cj5, which magpul stock do you have on your rifle?



6 position collapsable for a carbine. (Magpul Moe Carbine Stock, maybe)


----------



## monkeytoys (Oct 4, 2010)

73Cj5 said:


> That's exactly what I figured.  Thanks for the info.  Great sight/links.  I wish I knew about that long ago.  So, I guess I will have to buy a new buffer tube, buffer, and spring to make it work (only becuase I don't think the stock comes with it.)  Thanks again!



just google ar15 a2 stock kit for the whole kit and kaboodle.


here's a decent priced one from Midway for example.


----------



## 73Cj5 (Oct 5, 2010)

monkeytoys said:


> just google ar15 a2 stock kit for the whole kit and kaboodle.
> 
> 
> here's a decent priced one from Midway for example.



Yes, that would have been the easy way.  The only reason I asked is b/c I'm purchasing a camo stock and forarm from Bushmaster.  The description only provides basic information and does not indicate if it even comes with everything needed.  I have a feeling I will have to purchase the tube, buffer, and spring in addition to what I get.  I'm just trying to have everything in order before the season starts on the 16th.  But thanks, I did look at Midway, just wanted to go with some Realtree camo instead.


----------



## telsonman (Oct 5, 2010)

PM me if you want to sell your current buffer, spring, and buffer tube. I know someone thats looking for the carbine assembly.


----------



## 73Cj5 (Oct 5, 2010)

No can do telsonman.  I plan on keeping my carbine assembly.  I still like the collapsable stock for sport shooting.  Just going to the A2 for hunting season. Plus, I want the camo pattern for the woods (could only find it in an A2 stock.)  But, I do have an extra stag arms collapsable stock and black carbine forearms if he's interested.  Don't ask why, but I got two of each.  I like the Magpuls that I currently wear on my gun.


----------



## telsonman (Oct 6, 2010)

Not cool.

Nah, he just needs the tube and buffer. Thanks though.


----------

